# Not meant to have friends.



## Red eyed Xaxa (Jun 24, 2013)

*meant to have friends.*

()())[/IMG]


----------



## ItsaMeMario (Oct 29, 2014)

I can relate since pretty much feeling the same way lately. xD
But I always knew I was boring person and had no clue why people use to find me fun to be around in the past ahahah. But it really sinks in more when the people you're close to start going away.

It's probably more about not finding the right people moreso than you.
But if you really think it's you that's boring, find things to do that would make you feel like you're doing something not boring?
Essentially every hobby can be seen as boring or pointless to somebody in the world. So in return I believe everybody has to be boring to a lot of people in the world. xD (Maybe they're popularly 'not boring', still doesn't mean they're not boring to a group of people.)

Personally weather you're better off without people or not would depend on your personality?
But if it's killing you inside to not have anyone close, I'd assume it's probably really not so much better off for you, even if it feels that way right now.
I suppose eventually it's the type of thing some people can get use to. But should you want to really get use to it?

I don't think I really said anything useful, but I felt like replying anyhow.~


----------



## BlueNothing (Nov 26, 2014)

I have this thought every day. At my work I come across a lot of people I don't know, and I have to talk to them. I feel like I make people uncomfortable because I'm awkward, I stutter my words a bit and repeat myself too much because I lose all thought on what I should say. I'm the least eloquent person around strangers. My improvement is extremely slow if at all. The fact I don't even have acquaintances really kills my confidence.
I definitely don't want to accept my fate of friendlessness, but it appears I have no choice. I'm making no progress with anyone I know, and I don't know that many people. I feel like an invisible freak of nature. I would love to meet someone I can connect with that won't be horrible to me. My lifespan will probably end by the time a phenomenon like that happens. I pretty much give up. I don't know what to do to make this less painful


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Pretty much me too.


----------

